# Στον Σουηδό ποιητή Τόμας Τράνστρεμερ το Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας 2011



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2011)

Η είδηση: (Καθημερινή)

Δελτίο τύπου του οργανισμού των Βραβείων Νόμπελ (εδώ)

Βιογραφικό: (γουίκη)

Μεταφράσεις στα ελληνικά: (Βιβλιονέτ)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 6, 2011)

Μικρό δείγμα: (Book Press, σελ. 41)


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Επάνω, το «μικρό δείγμα» του Μαρίνου (ευχ!).

Κάτω, η αγγλική του μετάφραση:

*Further In*
On the main road into the city
when the sun is low.
The traffic thickens, crawls.
It is a sluggish dragon glittering.
I am one of the dragon’s scales.
Suddenly the red sun is
right in the middle of the windscreen
streaming in.
I am transparent
and writing becomes visible
inside me
words in invisible ink
which appear
when the paper is held to the fire!
I know I must get far away
straight through the city and then
further until it is time to go out
and walk far in the forest.
Walk in the footprints of the badger.
It gets dark, difficult to see.
In there on the moss lie stones.
One of the stones is precious.
It can change everything
it can make the darkness shine.
It is a switch for the whole country.
Everything depends on it.
Look at it, touch it…​


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 7, 2011)

Από το ποίημα της εβδομάδας του ηλεκτρονικού περιοδικού για την ποίηση, (.poema..) http://www.e-poema.eu

*TOMAS TRANSTROMER*

*Φθινοπωρινό αρχιπέλαγος*


[…]
βράδυ-πρωί

Το κατάρτι του φεγγαριού έχει σαπίσει και το πανί έχει τσαλακωθεί.
Ο γλάρος μεθυσμένος πετά μακριά πάνω απ' το νερό.
Το βαρύ τετράγωνο της αποβάθρας είναι καρβουνιασμένο. Οι λόχμες
βυθίζονται στο σκοτάδι.

Εξω στις σκάλες. Η αυγή χτυπά και ξαναχτυπά στις
γρανιτένιες πύλες της θάλασσας κι ο ήλιος αστράφτει
κοντά στον κόσμο. Μισοπνιγμένοι θερινοί θεοί
ψηλαφούν στη θαλασσινή ομίχλη.
[…]



Απόσπασμα από τα «17 ποιήματα» στη συγκεντρωτική έκδοση
Tomas Transtromer: τα ποιήματα, μτφρ.: Βασίλης Παπαγεωργίου, Εκδόσεις Printa 2004


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Στο in.gr (και όχι μόνο) υιοθετείται η σουηδική προφορά του μικρού ονόματος του Σουηδού *Tomas Tranströmer*, Τούμας. [forvo] Το _Τόμας_ είναι αγγλικό ή μητσικό. Και η Βικιπαίδεια, _Τούμας Τράνστρεμερ_ προτιμά. Στο in.gr έχουν κάνει και κάτι άλλο: έχουν κατεβάσει τον τόνο, _Τρανστρέμερ_, που είναι πιο κοντά στην ελληνική απόδοση του διπλού τόνου που έχει η λέξη στα σουηδικά [τράνς-τρέμερ]. Γιατί δίνουν βραβεία σε ανθρώπους με εξωτικές γλώσσες και μας κάνουν άνω-κάτω; Άντε τώρα να ψάχνουμε και στα πληκτρολόγιά μας, να βάζουμε διαλυτικά πάνω από το -o-, μην και τον πει ο άλλος _Τρανστρόμερ_. Τρομάρα μας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Θα προτιμούσα να μέναμε στο μητσικό παρά να μπλέξουμε με την αντιστοίχιση των σουηδικών φωνηέντων στα ελληνικά:

The phonology of Swedish is notable for having a large vowel inventory, with *nine* vowels distinguished in quality and to some degree quantity, making *17 vowel phonemes* in most dialects. Swedish pronunciation of consonants is similar to that of other Germanic languages. Another notable feature is the pitch accent, which is unusual for European languages. (wiki, Swedish phonology)[...]​


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2011)

Γιατί να μην τον λέμε Θωμά και να καθαρίζουμε, δε λες καλύτερα Νίκελ;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 7, 2011)

Σαν τον Θωμά Στερνς Έλιοτ;


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Σαν τον μπαρμπα-Θωμά (ξέρω, ελπίζετε να μην τον δούμε κι αυτόν στην καλύβα του μπαρμπα-Τομ, παρέα με τον δον Κιχότε).


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2011)

Σαν τον Θωμά Τζέφερσον.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2011)

το ντον Κιχότε θέλεις να πεις...


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2011)

... ξάδερφο του Ντον Κορλεόνε.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 10, 2011)

Εδώ ένα ωραίο νομπελιστικόν, μεταφρασμένο στα αγγλικά.


----------

